# Pics of Todays ride



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

here's some pics


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't see them for some reason.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

They were uploaded through MIMB ..... Let me see what i did wrong


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

All I can see is little white boxs with red x's.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

those attachment do not exist. 
i checked them.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Did i get it fixed? I could see them ..... Oh well hope you all can see them now


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

They are showing up now..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I can see them now.

Were are you riding hondarecoveryman. Around your house?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice pics where did you get to take a ride.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

We were on Some hunting club land out by the AL line we rode all day and only covered about 1/2 of it:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah we all had a blast! the first pic is my fav. I have been tryin to get that pic since i bought the Mistress:rockn:


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Can see them fine....nice pics


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are some pics of my ride on Sunday :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

got to wear your shirt on the outside of ur waders  :rockn:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey!!! What about MIMB waders? lol


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

That would be cool....lol

I tried uploading the video, but it was an invalid file, so I will try plan b.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I finnally got the video uploaded on you tube here it is.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid! :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

hondarecoveryman, that looks like a good swimming hole in that 4th pic. Nice pics


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looked like fun day


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

It was a fun day untill it died on me in the water, but I didn't try to restart it in the water, got it up on the bank and stood it straight up, drained the water, for about 5 minutes, then sit back on all four and let set for another 5 minutes then checked the oil, and had no signs of water, it fired right up, ran like crap for a few seconds, then cleared up, and been running fine since. I think what saved me is I didn't try to crank it while it was still in the water, and that I drained it on the bank, or either I GOT LUCKY! I will say this though, gotta love the sound of a Muzzy!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> hondarecoveryman, that looks like a good swimming hole in that 4th pic. Nice pics


 Yes it is very nice when the creek is down. It was flowin hard that day so we couldnt swim but its a pretty relaxing place to ride


----------

